# Mashing Flaked Barley And Flaked Oats



## etbandit (28/5/07)

I heard that some flaked grains require boiling to gelatinise the starches before they can be mashed.

I am in the process of brewing an oatmeal stout. Does anyone know if flaked barley and flaked oats can be mashed as normal, or if pre-boiling is required?

Also, what is the difference between Instant, raw, rolled, and flaked oats, and can they all be mashed as normal?


----------



## tdh (28/5/07)

All (I've never heard of raw oats though) need to be mashed with atleast an equal amount of enzyme rich malt grain.

Boiling isn't necessary with flaked grain as the flaking process does the gelatinising for you.

tdh


----------



## etbandit (28/5/07)

tdh said:


> Boiling isn't necessary with flaked grain as the flaking process does the gelatinising for you.



TDH,

Is quick or instant oats like uncle toby's the same as flaked oats?

cheers.


----------



## Ross (28/5/07)

etbandit said:


> TDH,
> 
> Is quick or instant oats like uncle toby's the same as flaked oats?
> 
> cheers.



Yes  

cheers Ross


----------



## Darren (28/5/07)

I was always under the impression Uncle Tobys etc cereals had added salt.

I would get your flaked oats from a health food store or similar.

cheers

Darren


----------



## razz (28/5/07)

I always add a box of Uncle Toby's to my stouts and they taste just fine.


----------



## reVoxAHB (28/5/07)

Darren said:


> I would get your flaked oats from a health food store or similar.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Darren



Yep. I get my flaked oats from the health food store. Used 'em in many a stout and they work a treat. Heath food store is the G O.


----------



## Josh (28/5/07)

I use Home Brand Rolled Oats. Boiled up in a pot for a few minutes then added to the mash.


----------



## pint of lager (28/5/07)

Check this link out from the library of brewery.org

There is an excellent range of brewing articles in the library.

Anyone who hasn't visited this site will find a wealth of information. This link as well as many others are listed in the links section on ahb.


----------



## domonsura (28/5/07)

I used coles brand quick oats, the resulting beer was pretty good. didn't bother cooking them first, there was only 400gms in 11kg of malt.


----------

